
“Predators work at night” job ad - Animats
http://www.timesofisrael.com/tel-aviv-binary-options-firm-advertises-for-predators/
======
Animats
The Predators' Ball: [1]

Twitter is involved in this fraud.

 _" And what of the large tech corporations who gave presentations at the
expo: Google, Facebook and Twitter? All three companies delivered keynote
addresses offering tips on how to use their platforms to acquire more
customers and make more money._

 _“We’ve worked very closely with the forex and binary industry over the last,
I would say, six months,” said Liset van Oosterhout, an account executive for
Twitter’s Israeli market, to a rapt audience. “We saw great results with a few
of the advertisers, and it’s really a growing industry for us.”_

[1] [http://www.timesofisrael.com/as-victims-pile-up-the-
binary-o...](http://www.timesofisrael.com/as-victims-pile-up-the-binary-
options-industry-parties-in-cyprus/)

